# Welche Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker?



## Emani (2. Januar 2013)

*Welche Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker?*

Hallo Leute, eigentlich bin ich auf der suche nach einer neuen Soudkarte. Ich habe zuhause zwar ein Headset von Sennheiser PC 161 (Stereo) , aber möchte demnächst eigentlich lieber meinen richtigen Kopfhörer Beyerdynamic DT 911 250 ohm benutzen.

Habe noch die X-Fi Titamium PCI-Express (ohne HD). Hat meine eigentlich einen Kopfhörerverstärker und kann die noch 250 ohm verarbeiten. Woran kann ich das erkennen? Vielleicht Tipps?

Dann ist die Frage nach einer Asus Soundkarte, welche empfehlenswert ist? Wollte mir demnächst diese Boxen vielleicht kaufen

Concept B 20 - Lautsprecher Teufel

Hoffe auf viele Antworten und Tipps


----------



## Metalic (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker?*

Ich habe den Beyer DT990 Pro mit 250 Ohm und das Ganze wird bei mir von einer Asus Xonar DX betrieben. Also eine Soundkarte ohne KHV. Schließe den Kopfhörer zwar auf meinem Schreibtisch an einem Mini-AMP für meine Lautsprecher an, aber ich glaube auch dieser hat keinen KHV. Trotzdem bringen die Kopfhörer mehr als genug Power und sind nicht zu leise. Ich muss den Verstärker zwar etwas höher drehen als die Lautsprecher aber da ist dennoch jede Menge Platz nach oben offen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker?*

Die Xonar Essence STX sollte dann das richtige für dich sein, wenn du eine mit wechselbaren Kopfhörerverstärker suchst. Wenn du aber 5.1 suchst, ist das natürlich die Falsche! Es gibt nur Stereo, aber die Ortung in Spielen ist trotzdem sehr gut. Stereo Sound ist eh einer der besten ^^. Die Auzen Forte ist noch ein heißer Kandidat, aber eben auch teuer ohne Ende. Hier noch ein guter Link!


----------



## To4sty (2. Januar 2013)

Man braucht für 250 Ohm doch keine Essence. Farkeiner reicht in dem besten Fällen aus, wie bereits erwähnt wurde.
Oder man nimmt eine kleine Asus mit Kopfhörerverstärker, Name ist mir Grad entfallen. :d


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker?*

DX G2 oder so ne? Habe nicht genau gelesen, das hast du recht toasty.


----------



## X2theZ (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker?*

ob eine essence "reicht" oder "nicht reicht" muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
1. kommt es auf das einsatzgebiet an. wenn fast nur gezockt wird, ist die asus xonar dgx die beste wahl. die hat einen guten soundchip und einen guten khv an board.
2. kommt es drauf an, in welchem format musik vorliegt. wenn man viel musik-hört, diese auch noch in einem lossless-format vorliegt und man sowieso audiophil veranlagt ist - oder so wie ich auf den geschmack kommt  - dann zahlt sich eine essence aus.
dazu vielleicht noch der hinweis, dass die asus xonar phoebus auf dem selben niveau spielt, wie die essence und diese aber zusätzlich 5.1 anschlüsse bietet und im lieferumfang ein tisch-mic inkludiert ist. das könnte doch für den TE schon interessant werden. schließlich muss man ja irgendwo reinquasseln ^^


----------

